# Amano Shrimp and Moss



## twg (3 Jun 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just wondered if you could clear this up for me...

I introduced 10 Amano Shrimp into my nano aquarium today, just a simple moss on sumatra wood layout. I'm now a bit worried as I've read from different sources that they like to munch on moss as a snack?   

Could anyone confirm whether this is true? I was hoping they'd eat all the goodies on the moss, not the actual moss itself!

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## mdhardy01 (3 Jun 2011)

Think its more what's in the moss than the moss itself
I've got a load of cherries and sukuras in with weeping moss and they just keep it clean
Matt


----------



## nayr88 (4 Jun 2011)

ive never noticed mine munching moss, or any half munched looking moss


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jun 2011)

never had any issues with Amanos and mosses.


----------



## a1Matt (6 Jun 2011)

You'll be fine.
The only moss I have seen amanos eat is leptodyctum riparium (stringy moss).


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jun 2011)

Woah woah woooooah!!

Matt, is that the japan stringy moss? Same stuff I've got that originally came from your stock somewhere down the line?

I've not noticed my amano tucking into it, but he could be going at it ninja style!


----------



## a1Matt (6 Jun 2011)

nope! It's a different moss.  Very similar names.  The Lepto has such fine fronds that it looks similar to hair algae!


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jun 2011)

Ahh, that okai then. The stuff I have is quite a slow grower compared to my xmass mos.


----------



## twg (8 Jun 2011)

Cheers everyone


----------

